# Solitaire- anyone winning?



## VFRMike (Aug 11, 2017)

I am having terrible luck winning at Solitaire, and yes I know how to play. Having played close to 200 games in the Tesla, I've only won twice. Been playing solitaire since I was a kid and have NEVER lost this many games in a row. I saw a post the other day on this site where someone said they'd won on their first try- impressive! or lucky 

Anyone winning at solitaire?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I won my very first time but that was when the settings were wrong and I would just draw one card. I’ve played a handful of times after that with drawing 3 cards and haven’t won once.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Won my first game, can’t bring myself to try again = only place to go is down.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

VFRMike said:


> I am having terrible luck winning at Solitaire, and yes I know how to play. Having played close to 200 games in the Tesla, I've only won twice. Been playing solitaire since I was a kid and have NEVER lost this many games in a row. I saw a post the other day on this site where someone said they'd won on their first try- impressive! or lucky
> 
> Anyone winning at solitaire?


My arm gets tired.

I need a controller. Naahhh. I didn't buy it for games anyway.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

I've won a couple of hands but I'm driving and never playing often. I mean these games are for passengers and not drivers. Maybe if I had kids I would understand but 90% of the time I'm alone in the car. Driving.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I won my very first time but that was when the settings were wrong and I would just draw one card. I've played a handful of times after that with drawing 3 cards and haven't won once.


Same here while waiting for my wife in the clinic. Haven't played since.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

serpico007 said:


> I've won a couple of hands but I'm driving and never playing often. I mean these games are for passengers and not drivers. Maybe if I had kids I would understand but 90% of the time I'm alone in the car. Driving.


Passengers can't play them while you're driving, so they're in the same boat as the driver. I figure they're mainly for supercharging.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

DocScott said:


> Passengers can't play them while you're driving, so they're in the same boat as the driver. I figure they're mainly for supercharging.


I believe solitaire can stay up while driving.


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

I must be playing it wrong as I've won over 50% of games....

Then again I do play every day on the PC...


----------

